# I need a magazine loader!



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Any suggestions on a good magazines loader for a Hi Power 9mm double stack mag? Either the spring is getting stronger or age is catching up to me. Good thing I have a revolver! LOL. Thanks guys.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Lula mag loaders are great. My hands aren't very strong and they make loading double stack mags, or AR mags very very easy and fast.

https://www.amazon.com/UpLULA-Maglula-Uplula-Magazine-Loader/dp/B00AK87ZT6

You can read the reviews, they are very highly rated.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a Glock loader that I use on Glock's, Sig's and S&W's.

Don't need one for rifle mags or Thompson mags but I do for the M3 grease gun mags.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> Any suggestions on a good magazines loader for a Hi Power 9mm double stack mag? Either the spring is getting stronger or age is catching up to me. Good thing I have a revolver! LOL. Thanks guys.


Match.com?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Match.com?


Best answer

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you can make one with a strip of sheet metal bend it around your finger and put a screw in it. make sure you file the sharp edges off.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I need a lover who won't drive me crazy...


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Match.com?


I agree .


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

FYI...the upLula mag loaders aren't just for folks that struggle loading mags, they are also for folks that want to reload very quickly at the range or wherever. I bought a couple of other brands, and have one that comes with Rugers, but this one is by far the best.

The whole force of your hand/fist presses down on the contraption and once you get the hang of it the only thing that limits your speed is your ability to pick up a new round and drop it in.

For frequent shooters you can load a 17 round mag in 15 seconds or so, depending on your manual dexterity. The AR mag loaders are even easier, they have a little switch that lightly flicks back and force for each round, though I guess folks could use clipper strips for those.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Get upLula.


----------

